# 34-0-0



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

Anybody know where I can buy some 34-0-0 or 46-0-0 fert?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Jason229 said:


> Anybody know where I can buy some 34-0-0 or 46-0-0 fert?


I have bought 46-0-0 at SiteOne before but also look at Ewing Irrigation if you have one nearby. For the 34-0-0 you may need to look at a local Farm Supply store or a Seed store/Nursery.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

I would try internet and or phone book searches for a farm supply, feed and seed store in your area. Those formulations are very basic commodities in agriculture but less common in stores catering to "gardening". That kind of place, a gardening center, typically wants to sell a brightly colored bag or plastic bottle of mysterious ingredients in small quantities for great mark up. I have seen 50lb bags of 34-0-0 in home depot stores though. Searching can be difficult as feed stores generally don't list their inventory online. But you can call ahead to avoid a wasted trip.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

I bought 34-0-0 from Lowe's last year. Bought 46-0-0 from local hellena chemical


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Local farm supply/coop


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I buy 46-0-0 from my local turf supply store, I buy 34-0-0 from our local hardware store. Google "turf supply" in your area you'll probably find something


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

I was just at SiteOne the other day and the agent would not sell me 46-0-0, he said it would burn my lawn and he don't want to be responsible. He tried to sell me 32-5-7 but I just left and didn't buy anything. Maybe it's because I'm a woman but I knew what I wanted but I guess he thought he was helping save me from making a mistake. Pest Solutions has 34-0-0 and 46-0-0 as I believe.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Scotts Green Max is closest i could think of. Its 33-0-2.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I bought 46-0-0 off Amazon. I'm sure I overpaid, but I don't need 50lbs and it was delivered to me. I got 10lbs for $21.45.


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks for the feed back, my local Home Depot had 1 bag of Scott's summer lawn food that was 32-0-0, but the bag was too small. I need alittle over 40lbs


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

If you just want 34-0-0 it shouldn't be hard to find, I've got some available at my local Lowes. Keep in mind that this analysis is not ammonium nitrate (which is also 34-0-0) but instead a urea and/or ammonium sulfate blend designed to make people who used to use ammonium nitrate think they are getting the same product.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I have begun going to the local turf store, they don't have the varieties I thought on hand but can get them quick from their warehouse.
The local Ag co-op doesn't need have a big variety but what they do have is rock bottom prices. I would seem out both types of store.

If looking for SOP or micros turf store is going to be the ticket, if price is a bigger concern than the particular way they arrive at an analysis then the Ag co-op can be really cheap. Was on a tight schedule to get decent amount of P-K (based on testing)down ahead of some rain and me being out of commission awhile and the local Ag co-op had a 9-23-30 "clover" fert $13.70 for 50lbs. I know it is MOP but the salt index in my yard is low so I figured part of the 140lbs per acre I was told to put down can be MOP, the preferred SOP I can finish up with later.


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks for the advice, my local feed store had some 34-0-0. I have the typical Scott's spreader from Lowe's, anybody know what settings I should use?


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

@CarolinaCuttin brought up what is the nitrogen source material?

That will play into how much you put out and how often.


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

My soil test says 3lbs per 1000. I just need to know the spreader settings


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Uptain-Matt (Mar 24, 2019)

I can get co op 34-0-0 locally at feed store for 12-13$ per 50lb. That is NW Bama, not sure if prices are greater in other areas.


----------



## Uptain-Matt (Mar 24, 2019)

Where soil test location do you use?


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

UGA ext


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

I just bought 34-0-0 from Lowes for $16 for 40lbs, my UGA soil test recommended I use that as well.


----------

